# 2nd icsi and BFN



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

I am absolutely gutted    .

We have just completed our 2nd icsi and today (otd- 11dp5dt) we had another BFN. I was praying and hoping this cycle would work and was more optimistic as we had 2 blasts on board. I really dont want to ring the clinic but know i have too. 

My concerns are, both cycles we have had blastocyst transfers but for some reason they are not implanting. I did have steriods this cycle as i have inflammatory arthritis. 

Sorry to all those who have experinced BFN's. Hopefully our time will come soon x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

SarSim  I am so so sorry, it takes your breath away when its a bfn.  There is not a lot i can say except look after yourself.xxxxx


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

I too have a BFN today.  This was my third ICSI.  It's so hard, isn't it?  We managed to get a blastocyst and morula, so were pretty upbeat it would work.  The thing they seemed most worried about at ET was multiples... if only. 


Thinking of you, hon. x


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thankyou for your replies. Lizzie have you had any investigations? I have contacted the unit and arranged a follow-up for the 16th May. I asked before i started the 2nd round whether we could be tested but was told they do not immune tests. However the consultant did speak to a colleague of hers who deals with immune issues and because of my arthritis suggested i have steriods. 

For whatever reason . It didn't work. Am hoping we all get a positive HPT soon. xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

So sorry for everyone with BFN's - me too.

We're moving to the ARGC without further delay and will be insisting on every test known to man before undergoing anymore tx.  We've learnt a lot from this cycle and will absolutely not be putting up with being fobbed off ever again.

We are extremely lucky as MIL has agreed to fund the next treatment cycle for us.

In the meantime, my current clinic has confirmed that I have an underactive thyroid which I now need to sort out.  I told them to test for it over 12 months ago but they never did.  I could have had it all sorted out by now but instead I now have to waste more time trying to correct it.  Meantime the days, months and years go by and my AMH gets less and less.  It is so utterly hearbreaking and frustrating knowing it could have been dealt with by now.

Anyway, hugs to you all.


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

BFN today 9 days post  ET of 5 day blast. Gutted!

Sorry to hear your stories!


Fizzwizz


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Fuzzwizz

9dp5dt seems very early to test. I thought my 11dp5dt was early, Seems each clinic differs. I had 2 blasts transferred (4aa and 3ab).

You will know either way tom but i'm hoping you get  positive news.

Take Care x


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear of the BFNs... I too just finished our 2nd ICSI and although we got a "subclinical pregnancy" it never progressed... I a too am gutted... I feel defeated and very confused... we have 3 embryos frozen and met with the doctor today, he thinks we should go ahead with the the frozen embryo transfer as soon as possible... I just can't wrap my fingers around that yet as last year after our failed cycle we were to do FET but the embryos never survived the thawing process. So we pray that they will survive this process... Seems so unfair.. Ialso had to deal with a very bad allergic reaction to one of the drugs (cetrotide) used and then hospitalized for OHSS (ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome)... With all that said it was tough, so our next step FET probably May...  Well good luck to you ladies if you venture on another cycle or FET... I pray this next transfer will be it... It will be difficult to try and fund another cycle...


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all 


I am just about to embark on my 4th cycle, so far i have had 3 icsi and 1 nat fet.  Just to say that things do get better.  I have taken a year out, changes clinics and i am ready to go.  I swing from worry about it being another bfn to well why not! it works for others.  


But generally speaking i am ready to go and my attitude and positive thinking is back.  It does get better and you do move forward from bfn.  Good luck to all of have faith that things do get better.


----------

